# Three years



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

These anniversaries are very tough. Kind thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Lilysmom1226 (May 16, 2014)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

A very sad anniversary indeed, so sorry.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry.... they steal a piece of your heart don't they? Hugs.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

3 years already? Indeed where has the time gone.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It doesn't seem it has been 3 years. Hope you smile when thinking of your lovely girl today.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

She was such a beautiful girl. Thinking of you and Tesia today,


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Tesia was a beauty. It never gets easier, does it? Thinking about you today...


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

At least you have some great pictures of her. She does look very sweet. We don't take enough pictures, or can't find them.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

3 years? Wow, already. 

Those are both wonderful pictures of Tesia, but I really, really love the second one. You're right, it does capture her beautiful spirit. It shows just how happy she was...and that was due to how much she was loved by you. :heartbeat

Sending hugs to you on this difficult day...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't believe it's been three years. I remember she was the first golden girl I read about when I joined this forum. She has such a special place in my heart, although today is a sad day for you I hope that it will also be filled with precious memories of your beautiful sweet Tesia, sending big hugs across.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't believe it's been three years either. Hugs..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending you many hugs on this anniversary.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hugs to you.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What always surprises me about anniversaries is how they take us back so forcefully to that time. I hope the memories of her happiness in the photos help to balance the sadness of this time.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tesia was a beautiful girl. I bet you have some wonderful memories of her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all. She is often in my thoughts, but somehow yesterday, she was front of mind all day. I woke up thinking about her. 




Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> At least you have some great pictures of her. She does look very sweet. We don't take enough pictures, or can't find them.


 The first two thirds of her life were sort of before camera phones became so ubiquitous. And the mistake I made was not taking enough pictures of her as a young, healthy adult dog, when you think they will live forever... 



swishywagga said:


> I can't believe it's been three years. *I remember she was the first golden girl I read about when I joined this forum. *She has such a special place in my heart, although today is a sad day for you I hope that it will also be filled with precious memories of your beautiful sweet Tesia, sending big hugs across.


 I never knew that. That's so nice that you remember. I got a little teary when I read that. 



Pilgrim123 said:


> What always surprises me about anniversaries is how they take us back so forcefully to that time. I hope the memories of her happiness in the photos help to balance the sadness of this time.


 This is so true. I was right back to the day three years ago. I was thinking about being at my vet with her, those last moments, how it was colder three years ago than it was yesterday... and I will never forget the feeling of utter emptiness and loss when I got home without her.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

You are such a wonderful dog owner. I tell people all the time that I meet the best people through my breeding program. I'm glad you found me -- through this forum- and that Shala is now there with you. I can't imagine a better home for her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> You are such a wonderful dog owner. I tell people all the time that I meet the best people through my breeding program. I'm glad you found me -- through this forum- and that Shala is now there with you. I can't imagine a better home for her.


Aw, you're making me all misty. I'm so glad I met you, too. Your wonderful puppy has brought such happiness to me. From the moment I decided to get a puppy and was on your wait list, I started to feel better. And I will never forget the moment of walking around the corner into your dining room and you saying, "there she is. That's your puppy." I loved her as soon as I picked her up. And you know I was so afraid I wouldn't be able to love another dog after Tesia. Shala made that utterly impossible.  She is the perfect dog for me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anniversaries are so bittersweet, the time seems like only yesterday in so many ways and a lifetime in others. 

Thinking of you as you remember your sweet beautiful Tesia.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> I said goodbye to my sweet girl, Tesia, three years ago today. Hard to believe it's been that long already. It's hard to pick just one picture. But these two capture her spirit. She was my heart.


The pictures are beautiful, particularly the second one with her smiling. So many of us understand, I hope the many good memories give you comfort. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Girl*

I will never forget Tesia.


----------

